# Powerline Question - Monster / Linksys Compatibility



## Rialja (Oct 12, 2012)

Need a little help with connections between Monster Powernet and Linksys Powerline products. I am trying to connect a Linksys PLW400 (Powerline AV Wirless Extender) to my Monster Powernet 300 / 200 system (which fundamentally extends my office network through the wiring in my house from my home office to my home theater 3 floors away). Intent of mixing the two systems is to leverage the wireless capability as well as the wired capability also resident in the PLW400. The systems appear incompatible. The basic seemless Linksys set up for the PLW400 does not reconginze my Monster Powernet system. Linksys on line chat was not able to provide assistance. Does anyone know if a set up configuration is possible between the PLW400 and the Monster Powernet - and if so how to do it? thank you.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Is all this computer network equipment? If so we have a dedicated forum for that; you might want to post your question there. This forum is for connecting home theater electronics and components.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Rialja (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks, will do.


----------

